# Bilateral Unna Boot and Modifer 50



## kmcafee (Nov 4, 2013)

Ok, I need help. I know there has been many discussions on this but it is still confusing to me. If you have bilateral unna boots put on do you use modifier 50? This  may sound dumb but is application of an unna boot considered a surgical procedure? I thought modifier 50 was only used with surgical procedures???? Also, if the answer is yes, you do use modifer 50 with bilateral unna boot, then where can I find that guideline documented?


----------



## Teresa Collins (Nov 4, 2013)

For unna boots you will need to specify right (RT) or Left (LT) by using the appropriate modifier.  

I hope this helps.


----------



## KMCFADYEN (Nov 4, 2013)

When I bill Unna boot application CPT 29580 bilateral to Medicare I use modifier 50;if it is only one side then I use RT or LT.  Per the 2013 Medicare Fee Schedule Indicators list, CPT 29580 has "1" lised for bilateral procedures:

Indicator 1=Bilateral surgery rules apply (150%). Use CPT modifier 50 if bilateral. Units =1

Hope this is helpful.


----------



## mitchellde (Nov 4, 2013)

kmcafee said:


> Ok, I need help. I know there has been many discussions on this but it is still confusing to me. If you have bilateral unna boots put on do you use modifier 50? This  may sound dumb but is application of an unna boot considered a surgical procedure? I thought modifier 50 was only used with surgical procedures???? Also, if the answer is yes, you do use modifier 50 with bilateral unna boot, then where can I find that guideline documented?



Technically yes unna boot application is considered a surgical procedure, all codes 10000-69999 are in the surgical section of codes.  So yes 50 modifier can and should be used when applicable as well as the Rt, LT modifiers.   However the use of these modifiers is not restricted to surgical codes they can be applied to any code when it is applicable.


----------



## kmcafee (Nov 4, 2013)

Thanks everyone for your help!


----------

